# Cajun Grouper



## Filus59602 (Sep 24, 2002)

Cajun Grouper 

Ingredients: 
1 garlic clove, or garlic powder to taste 
1 tbsp. olive oil 
1 large onion, chopped 
1 large bell pepper, chopped 
1 8 oz. can tomato sauce 
2-3 tbsp. Creole seasoning 
4 (8 to 10 oz.) grouper fillets 

Directions: 
1. Preheat oven to 350° F. 
2. Sauté garlic, onions and bell pepper in olive oil until tender. 
3. Add tomato sauce, Creole seasoning, and garlic. 
4. Simmer uncovered for 20 minutes. 
5. Spray pan with non-stick cooking spray. Bake grouper fillets in a 
non-stick pan at 350° F until half done, about 10 minutes. 
6. Pour sauce over fillets and bake for 10 minutes more. 

Approximate Nutritional Breakdown: 
Servings (4) 
Calories 267, Fat 7g, Protein 49g, Carb 7g, Cholesterol 84mg, Sodium 250mg, 
Fiber 1g.


----------



## The Reaper ! (Sep 24, 2004)

Filus , I tried your grouper recipe , not bad . I think something is missing though , maybe some Mexican Oregano ? Also I thought  that by using the tomato sauce it made it a little to sweet for my taste . Maybe I'll try using some canned tomatoes run through a processor next time . That said it was pretty good and it will give me something to work on , thanks for posting it . The Reaper !


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the input The Reaper !

It's always nice to get feedback - I love grouper so I may have to give this one a try with your modifications!


----------

